# Access Datenbank in MySQL umwandeln



## lucky (19. Juni 2001)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine bestehende Datenbank von ACCESS in MySql umwandeln und danach mit PHP Abfragen über diese Datenbank machen können. Gibt es ein Programm, mit dem man so eine Umwandlung machen kann???
DANKE!
gruß
Lucky


----------



## Dunsti (20. Juni 2001)

mir ist kein solches Programm bekannt ... musst wohl in den Sauren Apfel beissen, und die Datenbank per Hand umwandeln. 

d.h. Du musst die entsprechenden Tabellenstrukturen in MySQL anlegen, und dann die Daten importieren. (am besten vorher aus ACCESS im CSV-Format exportieren, dann kannst Du sie über phpmysqladmin in die MySQL-Datenbank importieren)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Act of Fate (28. Juni 2001)

Geht das nicht einfach per ODBC?


----------



## simonef (3. Februar 2005)

Auch wenn´s bestimmt schon zu spät ist. Hab grad selber gesucht, und das
http://www.aspheute.com/artikel/20010731.htm
gefunden.
Hilft mir zwar nicht direkt, aber ist immerhin was.

cu
simone


----------



## juergp (3. Februar 2005)

Hi

Einen ODBC treiber findest du auf dieser Seite:
http://www.mysql.de/news-and-events/news/article_88.html

Mit dem kannst du ACCESS und MYSQL verbinden.

lg juergp


----------



## Slizzzer (3. Februar 2005)

... Du kannst auch per ODBC direkt mit PHP auf Access-DB zugreifen. Wenn es lokal auf Deinem Rechner sein soll.

kommerzielles Tool (~25$): http://www.hiden.org/myaccess/index.htm


----------



## Deemax (4. Februar 2005)

Mit dem kommerziellen Tool Access-to-MySql (http://www.convert-in.com/acc2sql.htm) klappt das gut. In der Demoversion kannst du zwar nur 5 DS importieren aber er legt die die Datenbank in MySql inkl. aller Indizies etc. an. 
Dann mußt du dir nur noch überlegen wie du die Daten reinbekommst.


----------



## Sapperlot (18. August 2005)

Hier ne PPT.
Leider hab' ich's selber noch nicht testen können, aber laut seiner Aussage portiert er hier mit 
mySQL Front eine Access DB in mySQL...
Such gerade selber nach ner Möglichkeit.
http://www.access-o-mania.de/index.php?ind=reviews&op=download_file&ide=2&file=AccessGotoMySQL.zip

Gruß, Basti


----------

